# [Clutchfans] Ric Bucher Spreading T-Mac/KG Rumors



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> He was on a quick blurb and stated that Houston and Minny are rumored to be "discussing a deal for the Summer".
> 
> He said rumor is Kg and Wolves 1st rounder for T-Mac , Luther Head, and Rockets 2nd rounder.
> 
> Do you think that Rockets should go for the deal?


thoughts?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Very interesting trade. I've always been one to say that Houston shouldn't trade McGrady due to his recent health problems, but I can't say this rumor wouldn't change my mind a bit. Garnett would compliment Yao very well in several ways as a versatile big man who can play every position on the floor. With the current players Houston has, KG--like McGrady--would take the pressure off the ball handlers with his ability to bring the ball up the floor as well as set up teammates for scores. Garnett is also a player who would easily step into the role of the second gun to Yao, since KG is as unselfish a superstar as the game has ever seen. With the rumored trade giving Houston a first round pick as well, the Rockets would have two first round picks. Houston could then either draft two guys or trade up for a coveted player. The main thing I'd see Houston needing to do is bring in a point guard. Signing Cassell would be a miracle move, otherwise the Rockets should go for Villanova’s Brandon Foye. Either way check this starting lineup and it doesn't look bad at all: 

C-Yao
PF-KG
SF-Bogans/Hayes or possible Rodney Carney
SG-Redick or Brandon Roy or Ronnie Brewer
PG-Cassell or Foye or SKip


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Just looked and found that the Wolves have already traded their 2006 first round pick to the Clippers so I'm guessing the pick involved in this rumored trade is for further down the road. That would change the two-picks situation that I listed in the above post for this year's draft.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's not ideal to have your 2 best players in the paint, you want a threat from the perimeter and one from the inside. Even though KG can play away from the basket, the playmaking and outside shooting we lose as a result of trading McGrady are too much to overcome. This doesn't open up our offense anymore, either.

Garnett is the better player, but I'd rather have McGrady alongside Yao.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's not ideal to have your 2 best players in the paint, you want a threat from the perimeter and one from the inside. Even though KG can play away from the basket, the playmaking and outside shooting we lose as a result of trading McGrady are too much to overcome. This doesn't open up our offense anymore, either.
> 
> Garnett is the better player, but I'd rather have McGrady alongside Yao.


This is no Slam on KG I love him, _but there's no way in heeewwwwlll I'd make that deal?_ :biggrin: Also Garnett is not the better of the two. First of all they play different positions, and KG doesn't like to score all that much, the last thing we need is a great player who doesn't wanna score alot. 
Its hard to believe we're only in the 2nd yr of the Mac/Yao era and people are even considering this, I know he was injured several times this year, but so was EVERYBODY ELSE??? Did yall forget about the theif Bob Sura, whose been robbing us blind since Jeff signed him? How many games did he play? Yeah he played fine sometimes while he was there, but he didn't even get on the court til after x-mas and was hurt all the dang time. Nobody ever said trade him? But now Tracy needs us to believe in him and trust him, and we can't do that> the guy has been over-pushing himself since that loss to DAL in the playoffs. 
I'm nowhere near ready to even think of scenarios w/o Tmac and Yao, those of you of suggested PPierce I "get you", but KG or somebody like that whose so much older? Doesn't make any sense to me. The Suns aren't fixing to trade Amare Stoudamire? Nope, just gonna wait on him, but his guys stepped up to the plate and have been playing w/ Nash leading them. Yao has been leading us, but no one else will consistently step up and put in extra effort the way he does. 

To me instead of discussing trading Tracy, we should talk about who else we should trade, cuz right now, (Yao Rafer Tracy) that's your 'core' of guys to build around. Everyone else has shown and (I mean everybody!) that they cannot be counted on, I'm ready to move all of those 'other guys' and get some real players in here who don't lack confidence, make excuses, talk in the press, miss wide open layups and jumpers, and really care about defending ALL GAME LONG. Theyr'e out there in the league and in the draft, we just have to find them... :biggrin: :soapbox:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> cuz right now, (Yao Rafer Tracy) that's your 'core' of guys to build around.


I agree with T-Mac and Yao, but Rafer. He's good for a few years, but not to build around.

I agree, though. A trade for Garnett would not be in our best interests.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd take Garnett for T-Mac. KG is better, and while an inside-outside combo is ideal, durability has to be a factor.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

i think it might happen if we trade juwan howard along and get someone like trenton hassel back. our backcourt will be so thin after we done this trade. Also we need to trade swift for a sg/sf. dont be fooled by the performance skip putted up lately. if he juz focus on passing, he is still a good pg.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

please no more block buster trades... first the trade to get francis then the trade to get tmac and now maybe this. No way.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wolves have traded 2 protected first rounders - 2006 and 2008.

It seems to me that you are talking about 2015 first rounder.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> please no more block buster trades... first the trade to get francis then the trade to get tmac and now maybe this. No way.


 So true. All these trades and signings means I can't really connect to anyone. They just sort of come and go.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Btw, while I said I think it would benefit the team to get KG for T-Mac, I wouldn't want it to happen. I like T-Mac too much and I want to see him win.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> please no more block buster trades... first the trade to get francis then the trade to get tmac and now maybe this. No way.


didn't the francis trade benefit the Rockets?

Of course a healthy TMAC-Yao combo is more ideal than Yao-KG one and TMAC is younger than KG, but what if TMAC turns into next Grant Hill? Anyway, I agree it's too early to give up on TMAC


----------



## Yao Chairman (Mar 17, 2006)

I think we have too many trades, too little time to build chemistry.
no chemistry = suck.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

If you trade guys like Moochie Norris for guys like Lampe, who are 2 minutes a game players, then it isn't a big deal. But when you trade Francis for McGrady, or a major role player for another one, it'll take some time to adjust.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

As long as D wes, and sura and ryan bowen are gone that could be the best moves this off season replace them with anything these guys don't need to be in the league anymore. although d was is a hard nosed player and tuffest guy on the rockets he is still too small and lost his outside shot so he is worthless right now in my eyes. And sura and bowen do i really need to say anything?


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

KG is much better than T-Mac. KG is a big T-mac but much more health and more efficient. If you have two big guys like Yao and KG who shot at high percentages (at least 50%). It almost guarantees a win if they take 50~60% shots of the team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wouldnt mind having a KG/Yao duo ONLY if we had a reliable shooter/s on the outside. 

I mean emagine the twin towers reborn? It would be a defensive nightmare of opposing teams. Who will they double team? W can control the boards, block the shots, and create havok for teams trying to double team.

But we need a consistant shooter on the outside..
That would be the only downfall. Emagine a KG/Yao/Peja/alston lineup out there... woah!
*Im not saying pick up peja, just emagine a peja type shooter with that lineup...That would be JVG's dream team. Look what he did with Ewing and Larry Johnson?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

if we do get kg i think its important to keep bob sura but get rid of wesley and defintely waive bowen.. his wasting bench space

KG and yao would dominate and when they cant possibly get a shot off dish out to sura who for a matter of fact has been hitting alot of good shots before he went down... or rockets could sign some1 good for once ... we so shoulda kept derek anderson, or miraculously we could sign barbosa... if we do i see championship


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

KG & Yao...hmm...Olajuwon & Sampson...rebirth of the twin towers...interesting


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I say this would be bad, we would have no scoring threat from outside and all our points would be just Yao and KG. KG's good, but his good only benefits peremiter guys or guards because he kicks out and dishes it to them. Rafers good and all, not to knock on him, but like having only ONE creator wouldn't be good. It's better that we keep Tracy as his back problems were a mere result of his falling down. It isn't chronic for T-Mac although it seems that way, this thing only started this year. Well, if we can trade KG for some peanuts, then I wouldn't mind doing that. Like KG for Juwan Howards and David Wesley wouldn't be bad, but that's just idealistic. I think we should just lose every other game starting now to get a high pick =D. It'd be nice to draft Brandon Roy, he's my draft sleeper. He can play D and score with nice vision, him, Mac, Yao would be crazy in the future.


----------

